# Firefox/acroread writes a file to my home directory

## figueroa

I'm running up-to-date x86 Gentoo with Firefox ESR (What is ESR?) 10.0.3. Updated a couple of days ago to app-text/acroread-9.5.1. I'd just finished reading my Sam's Discover card statement as a PDF on-line (GE Money Bank), and a couple of minutes later found a brand new file in my home directory named C:\nppdf32Log\debuglog.txt and it appears this file is added to each time acroread is used within Firefox.

Disconcerting, isn't it?

Here are the last 25 lines of that file:

 *Quote:*   

> Trying for query tree
> 
> NPP_Write : will wait for NPP_StreamAsFile
> 
> NPP_Write : called for instance 98670708, stream 98077570, offset = 688128, length = 16384, streamlength = 767470
> ...

 

----------

## Hu

ESR is commonly Eric S. Raymond.  However, in some contexts, it is coopted to mean Extended Support Release.

Have you considered using a free PDF reader, such as app-text/mupdf?  It lacks browser integration, but has the significant virtue of not being an Adobe product.

----------

## figueroa

Yes, I set my PDF preferences in Firefox to use MuPDF.  Great minds thinking alike?

----------

